# Laco Type B miyota



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

My first Laco just came in this morning, ordered it on Friday so shipping was pretty fast.

























As Laco's entry level mechanical pilot watch I think it's a pretty good deal. I was a bit leery about the miyota movement as I've heard of the stutter issues but this one seems to be pretty ok and I haven't observed any stuttering. I suppose the choice of a Japanese movement is a bit of an odd movement choice for a somewhat "historic" german piece but the price more than makes up for it I think. The only odd thing is since this particular movement usually has a date it appears that the first crown position is for advancing the non existant date but that's not a big deal.

The 42mm case feels really solid, I was drawn to the laco because of it's case shape. The bezel is quite small and steep so it gives it a thick can shape. Strap is very nice and very thick though it's a bit big for my 7 in wrist. I have it one the last hole in the band. Lume on the hands is a bit brighter the the dial but in general its pretty bright.

I looked at a lot of type B watches and this seemed to be the best offering in the price range the Steinhart was the closest though it cost a bit more and the deal breaker was the fact that it was only available with the type B dial in the 48mm size. Most other type b's lacked the presence of the Laco and I'd definitely recommend this one.

I will update with accuracy after I've had a chance to monitor it for 24hrs.


----------



## TimeOnMyHand (Apr 17, 2009)

cavallino33 said:


> My first Laco just came in this morning, ordered it on Friday so shipping was pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cavallino33,
Congratulations! I hope you enjoy your Laco as much as I'm enjoying mine. Even though I wish I could have afforded the Swiss movement, I have no complaints about the Miyota. (I've read other threads that go into great depth about the stutter issue, basically, inherent in the design and does not affect timekeeping). I agree that the "presence" and proportion, and solidity of this watch seem in keeping with the intended functionality of the piece, which is what I found attractive about Fliegers in the first place. I also have small wrists, but the 42mm watch and band look nice when I'm wearing it, and the thick band is more pliant and conforming to my wrist after just a couple of weeks. I still might consider a single layer band at some point though. Look forward to hearing about what you get for accuracy. I'm trying not to obsess about it, but note that mine is running about 5-7 seconds fast/24hrs.

Now a technical question for the good people at Lacher:
I noticed when setting the watch, that when turning the minute hand counter clockwise, it sometimes stops the second hand. Does this "poor man's hacking" harm the movement in any way? Thanks for any input on this.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

TimeOnMyHand said:


> I also have small wrists, but the 42mm watch and band look nice when I'm wearing it, and the thick band is more pliant and conforming to my wrist after just a couple of weeks. I


Yeah the case size itself is just right, I think once the band softens up a bit it will be perfect.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Appears to be running about +4 seconds a day. Not bad. :-!


----------



## Laney (Oct 8, 2008)

*Mine says hi!*


----------



## Labbit (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Mine says hi!*

I just received mine last Thursday morning, it took 3 business days to reach me, which is really fast!

Sad to say, the Miyota on mine is having stutter issues. It is obvious when the second hand is moving towards gravity, for example from 2 O'clock position to 5 O'clock position.

Accuracy wise, I'm getting +14 seconds per day. Hope it will be better after some running-in. Even my Seiko 4R15 movement is doing better than Miyota.
Overall, I'm quite satisfied with this watch, for the price I'm paying for.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

I have seen my fren's Miyota B but finds the dial print (The numbers and markings) very green under lighted environment.... I believe it's the Lume effect.

It creates a unsightly visual to me especially the contrasting White inner Circle to the other details.

But for the price, what can I say more......:-x


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

that's a very nice watch! ;-)


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I really like this watch! Where did you purchase yours?


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

kpfeifle said:


> I really like this watch! Where did you purchase yours?


Do go to http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/index.php?language=en

Give them your support.!!!:-!http://www.Laco.com.de


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Does this watch have blue hands or are they black? Would be a nice touch if the blue. Really tough to tell on my monitor...


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah they're black. Personally I think that works better with the dial but a lot of people like the blue I guess.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

cavallino33 said:


> Yeah they're black. Personally I think that works better with the dial but a lot of people like the blue I guess.


Like the black too. The blue hands are a $20 upgrade according to the site, so it would have been interesting if they were standard on this particular watch!

I've got one in-bound with the brown strap. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Labbit (Jun 23, 2009)

2manywatchez said:


> Like the black too. The blue hands are a $20 upgrade according to the site, so it would have been interesting if they were standard on this particular watch!
> 
> I've got one in-bound with the brown strap. Looking forward to it.


Take note, the blue hands upgrade are not for Miyota movements.. :-(


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Right, the blue hands are eta movment only.

Though the blue hands and the shape of the blue minute hand are modeled after the historical models, I thinkt he Black Laco Hands are very well done. The matte black finish is perfect and the minute hand reaches out to the marker...it doesnt suffer from "short-hand -syndrome" that we see in other buhr-style watches.

And I will say it again...I like that Laco used beefier lugs on this watch. With the b-dial, it gives the watch a very GO Navigator-style look, very classy witht he brushed finish. it doesn't have to go after the total historical styling of the WUS LE; it is still very cool.

Also, though some don't like the design, I have grown to like this half onion crown. With the non-screw down version, it is very easy to wind, and you can actually wind the watch while it is on your wrist. The half onion edges of the crown give enough grip to fascilitate this.

Also.....................I think the original old style strap that is included with this model is the best out there. it may be thick, but the overall design is superb. It even has the brass colored rivets rather than shiny stainless ones.


For the money, this watch cannot be beat for anyone looking for a buhr from one of the original 5.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

fachiro1 said:


> Also, though some don't like the design, I have grown to like this half onion crown. With the non-screw down version, it is very easy to wind, and you can actually wind the watch while it is on your wrist. The half onion edges of the crown give enough grip to fascilitate this.
> 
> Also.....................I think the original old style strap that is included with this model is the best out there. it may be thick, but the overall design is superb. It even has the brass colored rivets rather than shiny stainless ones.


+1 on both I like the crown shape a lot. I know the onion style may be more accurate but I think the half looks better at it's easy to wind as you said.

I'm really liking the strap after wearing it a while. It was pretty stiff at first but I've worn it probably 3-4 days now its already softened up a lot and is easier to put on.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

My experience has been the same. The strap starts out as a bit stiff, but as it accumulates SWEAT!!!! it kind of softens up and is pretty comfortable.

If you are looking to get an aftermarket strap for this watch, I highly recommend getting a dimodell jumbo km in 20mm in either the tan or black. The strap lug ends are 5-5.5mm snd it tapers nicely and looks great. It is also of very good quality and will only run about 30-35 bucks. It is a great alternative strap to the closed design oem strap.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

All good info. Thanks! If the Fed Ex notice is correct, I should be seeing mine tomorrow. :-!

PS -- Fachiro1, Great electronica. Glad I saw the link in your sig.


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

How does the Laco compare in quality to a Steinhart?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

The main and important difference you can`t see when looking at their watches is that Laco is a watchmaker/a watchmaking company and Steinhart isn`t. Steinhart is a typical Private Label Brand. Günter S. sells watches, he ist not a watchmaker but an architect iirc. Regarding movements in use there is no difference at all, both do use swiss ETA movements of the same quality range.


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

stuffler said:


> The main and important difference you can`t see when looking at their watches is that Laco is a watchmaker/a watchmaking company and Steinhart isn`t. Steinhart is a typical Private Label Brand. Günter S. sells watches, he ist not a watchmaker but an architect iirc. Regarding movements in use there is no difference at all, both do use swiss ETA movements of the same quality range.


As always, the living Encyclopedia of All that is Watches is there to help.

Mike, you may not be the god of watches, but you probably know him well... :thanks


----------

